# sno way need help no power



## john1122 (Oct 29, 2014)

hooking up old sno way plow with wired remote just got a new remote and it will not power up how do I check this out I know nothing about sno way plows I am thinking I need a new receiver module but want to know before I go spend 400 bucks can anyone help please


----------



## NE-Parts (Oct 28, 2014)

How many pin plug on the controller harness? Also, do you know what model plow, and is it down pressure or gravity down?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

When you tried to turn it on did you hold the on/off and Down pressure button at the same time?


----------



## john1122 (Oct 29, 2014)

I did first I had a very dim red on the controller and no green light then I had nothing at all I check I had 5 volts coming into the controller


----------



## john1122 (Oct 29, 2014)

3 pins on controller plug have 5 volts on one pin the plow does have down psi and I believe its a 26 series plow


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

5 volts is correct. you say you get a green light? If so does it flicker when you press a button? Do you have power to the red wire with the white stripe.


----------



## john1122 (Oct 29, 2014)

I do not get a green light and yes I get power to red wire with white stripe


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Take the plug on the controller apart (carefully) do it without spinning the wires in the plug. Check and see if one or more are broken.


----------



## john1122 (Oct 29, 2014)

the controller is brand new just picked it up the other day


----------



## john1122 (Oct 29, 2014)

I have 5 volts coming into the controller I only have 1 volt on the 3 amp fuse don't know if that means anything


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

check the plugs on the plow and truck harness for broken wires, could be the ground is broken if the light isn't lighting. Did yopu try it directly at the plow? If so then_ if_ the module is good and all the connections clean I would guess a broken ground not allowing the controller to power up.

If you have a local snoway dealer take it to him. Shouldn't take an experienced tech more than an hour to diagnose and repair regardless of what it is.


----------



## john1122 (Oct 29, 2014)

I did try all that an yes the controller is hooked up at the plow. I used a power probe grounds are good that why I think I have a bad controller receiver module the brain at the plow but I am not 100% that's why I asked if there was a way to test but I might just have to go spend the 400 and hope for the best


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If you are buying a new module why not spend a little more and get a upgrade to the new yellow controller? You can get the entire kit (control, module harnesses, etc,) for $499.


----------



## john1122 (Oct 29, 2014)

I have not seen the upgrade for less than 500 and I already just got a new controller if I would have know then it would have made sense to purchase the upgrade now I have 600 into it


----------



## john1122 (Oct 29, 2014)

hey there guys I am back I replaced the module everything works now my problem is the plow goes up and down and left and right However if I use down psi the plow doesn't go up the motor just runs I checked the solenoid screw diver sticks to them so where am I to go from here must be a valve sticking or something is my guess but where do I start


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Under the Pump cover is a chart. It tells you which valves and coils are active during each function. Clean and inspect the featured valves.


----------



## john1122 (Oct 29, 2014)

I did look at that but that only tells you the valves and coils it activates now I might be wrong but isn't there other valves that work with the down psi like a psi stick or things like that I am going to clean the other ones tomorrow


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

are you sure your unit has DP? 

There is a switch and a DP relief valve. you can clean them also. a dirty relief valve couldn't stop it from trying, but the unit would run constantly if it couldn't build PD pressure, you might have a bad pressure switch, but clean the valves first.


----------



## john1122 (Oct 29, 2014)

sorry I have been crazy busy a lot of stuff came up all at once Anyways thanks for the advise I will give it a try in the next day or two also another question 96 dodge ram 1500 when plow is hooked up the plow lights only work with brights and turn off brights then plow lights go out and truck lights come on when plow is unhooked I have no brights on the truck any clue where I should start I must say first snow way I hade I do like the plow but I never hade so much trouble hooking one up I am a old meyer western guy


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Should like you have a connection problem but Basher is the one that can help you out with expert advice.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

What harness and adapter do you have? What truck is it going on? , What truck is is it coming off of?


----------



## john1122 (Oct 29, 2014)

ok thank you wish I had a site like this 15 years ago when I was big in the plowing


----------



## john1122 (Oct 29, 2014)

john1122;1865349 said:


> ok thank you wish I had a site like this 15 years ago when I was big in the plowing


Thank you guys got it all worked out I cleaned all the valves plow works great I am going to Chang the oil first chance I get. As far as the lights I went through it all and found the relay was wired wrong came off a 96 dodge and went on the same year and make. So again you guys been great thanks for the help


----------

